# Anchor Worm ! - Please Help



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi Friends !

I just found that one of my Largest Dominant Fronts has an anchor worm attached to its tail fin. Please help if there is any medicine that can treat the tank and kill the anchor worms. Please help me, I'm really very upset and afraid...

Kindly advice...
Thanks and Regards
Kush


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Friends, will methylene blue kill anchor worms ? Its the only medication available here...


----------



## Rockydog (Oct 21, 2007)

Methylene blue is more for fungal and bacterial but will also kill off your beneficial bacteria, so if used a hospital tank is a must.

Clout is effective against a wide variety of parasitic and protozoan infestations. Treats: ick, Hydra, Leeches, Planaria, Hexamita, Epistylis, Trichodina, Tetrahymena, Body Fungus, Argulus (Louse), Flukes and *Anchor Worms* and does not harm plants or bacteria in your system.

Try and get the clout if you can and treat the fish in a hospital tank. You could treat in main tank but will turn clear silicone blue and will be expensive because dose is so much per 10 gal.


----------



## nagukush (Oct 16, 2008)

Hi there !

I will try to find it...

Regarding removing the anchor worm manually, I caught the Frontosa but couldnt remove the Anchor worm. Its right in the middle of the tail and I struggles a lot to get it but couldnt. I was afraid that I could kill my front so I just applies a few drops of concentrated methylene blue on the spot and then let the fish in the tank...

Will this kill the parasite ?

I'm really afraid and upset... Will the anchor worm kill the front ? Its my biggest and most beautiful out of the 6 fronts...

Please guide me... Will adding salt to the tank kill the worm ?


----------



## goldoccie21 (Jun 15, 2008)

why not just sprinkle salt directly on the worm. like the snails and other worms. might hurt the front a little. and i thought anchor worms were a cold water ailment.


----------

